

One guy's tip on breaking the class cycle - johnnycarcin
http://esheavyindustries.com/b/2015/02/going-from-0-to-40ish-on-a-scale-of-100/

======
PaulHoule
Yeah and don't say things like "Network the shit out of it". When you "get
shit done" you wind up with crap.

~~~
Vula_Design
Indeed. If I were a prospective employer who was intereseted in your presence
on Hacker News as a way to separate you from the crowd, this would not be the
article that did it.

